

Show HN: Markdown/latex math paste site. - vmind
http://notepag.es/introduction

======
notaddicted
It might me nice to see some LaTeX in the example!

~~~
vmind
Ah yes, I just added a page at <http://notepag.es/latexdemo> that I copied
from some course work.

